# g13 labs suck assholes



## thedoctorzoidberg (May 7, 2008)

no wonder the attitude always gives g13 labs seeds as freebies.


the pictures below are of a northern lights x skunk from a feminized five pack of g13 labs seeds, sealed in the breeders pack when i got them.

this is absolute bulltshit. this is an absolute male. not a hermie.

g13 labs are a bunch of idiots, i do think that they have some goods strains, but i wouldn't waste my money on any fem packs from em.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

looks like a male to me.


----------



## ORECAL (May 7, 2008)

nice to know........
sorry to hear it.


----------



## canna_420 (May 7, 2008)

Dude thats how it goes!
Can have the same problem with any fem variety

Their NL x SK is Big Bang relabled. Check this buy matching genetics
NLxSKxElnino=????


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (May 7, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> Dude thats how it goes!
> Can have the same problem with any fem variety
> 
> Their NL x SK is Big Bang relabled. Check this buy matching genetics
> NLxSKxElnino=????


no. when you make fem seeds you will have NO males. only females and hermies. and i could give a shit less if it's big bang relabeled... which it's not due to the fact that the big band is from another breeder..... sorry to be pissy but i'm an asshole, and every post i read from you is pretty much you writing and letting everyone know how much of a douche bag you are....... i.e. scias's lr2 xing thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

you do NOT get males from feminized seeds. that is the whole purpose of feminized seeds is NO males. if you get males they are NOT feminized. that's all there is to it.


----------



## GoodFriend (May 7, 2008)

.... are there "manified" beans? haha


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (May 13, 2008)

so i use the attitude mostly to get my seeds. wanted to let you guys know they are who i got my n.l. x s. from. i sent them pictures of the plant and they in turn sent them to g13 labs. g13 labs has agreed to send me a new pack.... not that i want em, which in my opinion shows they know they may have known they fuct that batch up. i just wanted to let you guys know how professional the attitude was about this. i highly recommend them, there customer service was excellent.


----------



## Purplecheeser (May 13, 2008)

that sucks, did you only grow one plant?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (May 13, 2008)

Purplecheeser said:


> that sucks, did you only grow one plant?


yeah i started the one inside, it was going to be used to do xing with lr2. i started the rest of them for my outdoor crop, not like i don't kill out males anyway.


----------



## BT09 (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know if you've looked into it, but there is no way to guarantee 100% females. Some plants are stressed with light cycles to produce hermie or femmed seeds. Some plants are treated with chemicals. Either way, most seed banks advertise 99% females for that reason. You simply had bad luck. I have the same pack as you. We shall see how mine turn out. I won't keep a log, and I won't post pics, but as soon as I can tell gender, I will return and update. You had the short straw on the draw. Sorry my friend.

Also, I checked your log. Your plants were stretching and thin. Put a fan on it to strengthen the stems and keep temps down. Lower the lights, assuming heat won't burn, and list what nutes you were using. Often times, additives can cause fems to go male. Low stress can trigger a gender change. I'm a hydro fan myself, so I can't tell you what stressed it.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 15, 2008)

The way I do it now is look at what seeds they are giving away for free and just make sure I never buy those.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2008)

Kludge said:


> The way I do it now is look at what seeds they are giving away for free and just make sure I never buy those.


 me too. i spend alot of bread on eqip. wy would i buy 20 dollar seeds


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 15, 2008)

My son's growing a G13, biggest plant of his grow, but he got it as a clone from a dispensary.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> My son's growing a G13, biggest plant of his grow, but he got it as a clone from a dispensary.


Note that we are talking about G13 Labs, not the G13 strain. Which technically doesn't even exist any more, what most people have is PG-13; a purple variant created by breeding the original G13 with something else. Which is why I'm sure they named themselves G13 Labs, so people would become confused by the name and think they had something to do with the original G13.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 15, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> yeah i started the one inside, it was going to be used to do xing with lr2. i started the rest of them for my outdoor crop, not like i don't kill out males anyway.


 
fyi if you try to cross a fewminized seed with a reg then your setting yourself up for a disaster with genetics bc they could be pure breed hermies,chances of gettin a normal set of genetics from crossin a feminized to a reg is highly doubtfull if at all,so if you want to do some breeding than you will need pure breed genetics and no feminized seeds.Do you understand what im saying?


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 15, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Note that we are talking about G13 Labs, not the G13 strain. Which technically doesn't even exist any more, what most people have is PG-13; a purple variant created by breeding the original G13 with something else. Which is why I'm sure they named themselves G13 Labs, so people would become confused by the name and think they had something to do with the original G13.


I had noticed that it was G13 Labs, but assumed that the strain would be by/from the same outfit. His isn't purple, though, it's only just starting to flower.


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 15, 2008)

wackymack said:


> fyi if you try to cross a fewminized seed with a reg then your setting yourself up for a disaster with genetics bc they could be pure breed hermies,chances of gettin a normal set of genetics from crossin a feminized to a reg is highly doubtfull if at all,so if you want to do some breeding than you will need pure breed genetics and no feminized seeds.Do you understand what im saying?


I'm not sure I do, completely. As I understand it, "feminized" seeds are seeds that are from a hermaphrodite in the first place, yes? Is that the part of the genetics you're talking about?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'm not sure I do, completely. As I understand it, "feminized" seeds are seeds that are from a hermaphrodite in the first place, yes? Is that the part of the genetics you're talking about?


 theres a rite way and the rong way to femin. seeds.i am doing femin.
orange bud and theres not shit rong with any of them . i highly recommend fem. seeds but only from people that do it right professionally.i use Dutch Pass. 
never had a problem , plant 10 fem. got 10 girls 4 weeks in flower. no nut sax nowhere.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'm not sure I do, completely. As I understand it, "feminized" seeds are seeds that are from a hermaphrodite in the first place, yes? Is that the part of the genetics you're talking about?


 
ya,when mixin a feminized with a reg is like setting off a genetic timebomb that will fuck you over and harder than anything else.it will give a headache till its geneticly stabilized over like 3-9(approx) generations.its just easier to do a pure breed grow unless if there really is a desired trait in the feminized that you want to pass on and you have tons of time on your hands,even then when you stabilize the genes you are most likely to loose the desired trait that you wanted to pass on in the first place.

SCIENCE IS FUN


----------



## Kludge (Sep 15, 2008)

wackymack said:


> ya,when mixin a feminized with a reg is like setting off a genetic timebomb that will fuck you over and harder than anything else.it will give a headache till its geneticly stabilized over like 3-9(approx) generations...


Yep, easier just to make a mother plant but it sucks if you have to move or lose power or something. Seeds really are the way to go to store your future plants in case of emergency.


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 8, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i use Dutch Pass.
> never had a problem , plant 10 fem. got 10 girls 4 weeks in flower. no nut sax nowhere.


Not debating your success with DP seeds because overall I've had great results from theirs and Greenhouse. I have grown four fem'd skunk seeds from DP and one blew up into what I can only say was a true male. I left them alone at the site for about six days and came back to find one busted out in pollen sacks from top to bottom, full on male. A couple weeks later the females started flowering so I'm guessing one way or another it was just a real male plant. I'm not even upset about it, I suppose it happens. Interestingly, two of the females stayed female even after incredible stress and a lot of people think stress makes hermies out of fems. So with the exception of that one plant they have worked pretty well. As an example of stress and having stayed female, one of them fell off a two story balcony at around 1" tall and I had to go down and collect the jiffy cup, find the seedling in the grass and replant it. The stem turned purple and growth was really stunted for the life of the plant but it never hermied.


----------



## trapper (Oct 8, 2008)

i was just thinking out loud,no that cant be right,because im home alone.but what i was thinking is how many people get clones from dispenseries,and later decide to breed them never knowing if the original plant was a fem.i guess it would be thinking out loud because you people hear me.im finding the seeds i make take longer to germ then bought seeds for the most part.


----------



## Blaze happy (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you mind explaining in greater detail exactly why you shouldnt breed with fem seeds? a mate of mine bread a ton in the past and all offspring seem perfect???

What is supposed to be the outcome of breeding with a fem'd plant by you reasoning? Do they just not grow/lots of hermies etc.??

The way i see it the genetic makeup of a feminised skunk #1, and a plain female skunk #1 for example is EXACTLY the same, and as offspring are simply a product of the parents genetics, how could these two examples differ? ie. how does feminising change the genetics to make it not good for breeding?

Peace


----------



## Blaze happy (Nov 9, 2008)

wackymack said:


> ya,when mixin a feminized with a reg is like setting off a genetic timebomb that will fuck you over and harder than anything else.it will give a headache till its geneticly stabilized over like 3-9(approx) generations.its just easier to do a pure breed grow unless if there really is a desired trait in the feminized that you want to pass on and you have tons of time on your hands,even then when you stabilize the genes you are most likely to loose the desired trait that you wanted to pass on in the first place.
> 
> SCIENCE IS FUN


Also, just wondering, why do you say that a plant needs to be stablised for 3-9 generations before breeding to avoid headaches? Why would this be better than say a F1 hybrid of two great plants (which have quite a bit of variation in siblings)?

You do realise that most seeds on the market arnt true breeding strains! why would it be not good to create an f1 hybrid of any of these great non true breeding strains?

Sorry for all the Qs, still learning all i can


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Nov 9, 2008)

I havent had a single problem with female seeds. Thats all I order anymore. At the bottom of every feminized seed page next to the price it says there is the possibillity of hermies and males. Thats how they cover their ass. If they were free you really shouldnt complain anyway. Sounds like a quality breeder to me if they agreed to send you more.


----------



## TigerHawk (Nov 9, 2008)

Who agreed to send you more? Did you complain to G13 labs directly, or just Attitude? Who are the replacements coming from?.... that's my question.

And I sure hope that the feminized G13 Labs Norther Lights that I got as a freebie from the 'Tude isn't the same strain as the one you've had a male from. I can tell right now that I don't think I'd EVER buy any of G13 labs beans. Free... sure.. but never gonna buy em.


----------



## Blaze happy (Nov 9, 2008)

Im not a supporter of g13 labs, nor am i a hater.
However let me remind some of you that your talking about someones livelyhood, and a companys reputation here. Dont just go and slander a company straight up cause one of the FREE beans someone got was a male even though its supposed to be feminised..

Its blantly obvious that the reason theres a ton of free g13 lab beans floating around, is cause g13 labs know these particular beans arnt not good enough quality to sell.. 
Weather its cause they wernt stored properly, there old, they were fem'd wrong, exposed to moisture etc.etc. who cares.

So g13 labs decides to give away the dodgy stock instead of chucking em in the bin. Good on em, im glad i got some free beens, even if the quality isnt up there for every single free bean i got.

The thing im trying to say here is dont judge a company be the fact that they give away (for your benifit, not theirs) the dodgy beans they feel shouldnt be sold.

*How many of you slandering this company have actually brought a packet of beans from g13 labs? The fellow above me hasnt, he like most of you are judging the quality of a companys product, on the products the company feels dont have enough quality for them to sell!!*
If you had brought some of there seeds, and they were shit, sure go and bitch and winge about it.

But i think those of you judging this company on the fact that *the shit they gave away for free you wouldnt pay for*, are really quite ignorant.

Out of the 9 free beans sent, got 5 power skunk (4/5 germed), one other seed crushed in transit, and one seed sprouted, but the tip of the taproot was bent back and stuck in the shell somehow so it got tossed. So i got 6 healthy looking seedlings from 9 beans.

The thing is this is exactly what i expected from stock that is being given away. And you can bet your boots ill be checking dayly for hermies, cuase that wouldnt surprise me one bit from stock deemed not good enough to sell.


----------



## TigerHawk (Nov 9, 2008)

That's right dumb dumb, I am judging on QUALITY.... why and what else would I be judging on? That's what it all boils down to. QUALITY! Talk about IGNORANCE, you must've smoked the wrong shit before coming in here and talking that smack and judging yourself. The reason why "I" wouldn't buy their shit... is because when you see ENOUGH bad feedback on their some of their various products you tend to want to go with other brands/breeders with much better track records. 

QUALITY = Good reputation = Will use that product again!

If its a really shitty product and cannot be used at all.... its rendered USELESS! And that means... I rather not be sent garbage, free or not!


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 9, 2008)

i would guess that they are giving away free seeds just to get their name out there more... as a newer seed company.

personally i don't like their lab name choice, as i've already seen some of the confusion caused by their naming their company after a particular mary jane strain. i've had to ask before, "ok, are we talking about the weed or the seed company?"

also, there are different niches to occupy. perhaps they will help to fill the 'lower cost seeds' niche. I've purchased the cheapies before. now i tend to go for the very best i can find reguardless of price, but i am certainly NOT opposed to giving their free seeds a try, as i am doing so right now.


----------



## la9 (Nov 10, 2008)

Blaze happy said:


> Im not a supporter of g13 labs, nor am i a hater.
> However let me remind some of you that your talking about someones livelyhood, and a companys reputation here. Dont just go and slander a company straight up cause one of the FREE beans someone got was a male even though its supposed to be feminised..
> 
> Its blantly obvious that the reason theres a ton of free g13 lab beans floating around, is cause g13 labs know these particular beans arnt not good enough quality to sell..
> ...


 
Tell us all how you know they are giving them away because there is something wrong with them ? No where did I see on the free ones that they are lesser quality than what you would buy.

If it was my company I'd be giving away the top notch seeds to show the quality of my product. I'd want people to be happy with what they were getting and not trying to get rid of poor quality crap. If they give me crap seeds there is no way I'm going to order from them in the future. If they are building a reputation, giving crap seeds and pissing peple off certainly isn't the way to do it, unless they possess some secret marketing skills I don't know of.

My guess is attitude has way too many sitting on the shelf because no one is buying them so to get rid of them so they don't go to waste they gave them away as an incentive for you to order from them and hopefully buy other seeds with your order. Therefore you would be getting standard seeds. 

All I read about is crap seeds from G13 until the big attitude all you pay is shipping sale, then you had everybody defending them because they couldn't be getting a bad deal on those terms could they ?


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen g13 labs seeds on sale anywhere except Attitude?


----------



## sandman4a69 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am pretty sure these are the same are they not?

https://www.seedboutique.com/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=34


----------



## berrea (Dec 16, 2008)

how can anyone of you blame the whole g13 labs of trickery, when you did have just ONE problem with ONE seed? feminized seeds arent absolute females, thats why are they called feminised, they used to be called female seeds, but that wasnt true... and to the top of all this, if you did get these powerskunk seeds as freebies... they are NOT feminised at all http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-power-skunk-2973-p.asp see? 
i really dont like people like you... fucking off someone just because of YOUR dumbness...


----------



## berrea (Dec 16, 2008)

sandman4a69 said:


> I am pretty sure these are the same are they not?
> https://www.seedboutique.com/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=34


i dont want to see how pretty is your girlfriend if you were pretty sure with this  i was trying to find them elsewhere, but with no success...


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Dec 16, 2008)

wackymack said:


> fyi if you try to cross a fewminized seed with a reg then your setting yourself up for a disaster with genetics bc they could be pure breed hermies,chances of gettin a normal set of genetics from crossin a feminized to a reg is highly doubtfull if at all,so if you want to do some breeding than you will need pure breed genetics and no feminized seeds.Do you understand what im saying?


this post is retarded. absolutely retarded.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Dec 16, 2008)

if i buy a pepsi and it tastes like milk.... i complain. if i bid on a house and the owner wants me to paint it blue... and i paint it red.... not good for business. some guy here says not to slander a companny over one bad bean... well when you only get 5 from em and one is bad that 20% fail for them. the plant was %100 male, no female flowers at all.... this will never happen if the seeds are feminized, you will ONLY get herms and females.... p.s. the second batch of seeds they sent me, becuase i was right, were all good.... which lowers it to %10


----------



## berrea (Dec 16, 2008)

you dont get it? still not? im not flamer, i never was, but you make me crazy...
"feminised" doesnt mean 100% of females (or hermies), its fact, that these seeds have no male chromozomes (im not sure if in green world is it called "x" too) but if these flowers do not have PERFECT conditions, very few amount of them will turn to males (exactly they ARE hermies but with no female flowers)


----------



## johnny5fingers (Dec 21, 2008)

I have some G13 Labs seeds on order. I cant say anything about the quality yet.
My general rule is I dont complain about something that is given to me for Free.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Dec 21, 2008)

I would wait and make sure its a male! I almost hacked a Purple #1 because it looked like yours. It was tall like a male too so I took it out of my grow room and two weeks later nothing had changed. It turned out to be female. So be sure before you hack it!


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 21, 2008)

The seeds do suck.... that's why they are free. They probably have loads of them cause no one is buying them!


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 21, 2008)

no seed is gauranteed is it?


----------



## Stonerguy (Dec 21, 2008)

dr zoodberg im sorry to here about your male. At least it wasnt a hermie, imo those are worse cuz sometimes you dont catch em until its to late . Other then the male were the 9 others female? I want to give the gigabud a try  so i hate to here about your experience


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 24, 2008)

amsterdam seeds fucked me royally. i got some seeds in the mail and they were smashed to bits. i emailed them and they called me a liar saying they dont send seeds in cds anymore. fucking scumbags. then they said oh ok send us all the swag seeds back and well send you new ones.....fuck them, why should i wait and spend more money to ship it backto these assholes. fucking dude said well we dont use cds anymore so this email is strains or some bullshit....fuckin scumbags. i spent good money with them. those assholes not only called me a liar but then wanted me to spend more money....DO NOT WASTE MONEY WITH AMSTERDAM SEEDS. before this i got ten off em. six never sprouted and the other four are male. scumbags


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 24, 2008)

if a true female plant is forced to produce pollen by chems light stress or letting it go too long in flower the resulting pollen only has the female plants genes if this pollen is crossed to another true female or backcrossed to itself the resulting seed will be females or herm females not true males very simple. he should not have gotten a true male if they were really pure fem seeds. as far as using herm pollen to make crosses ive never had a problem only nice females. i purposely look around for seeded top tier strains at dispenseries to grow out never had these herm seeds produce anything but nice females and i have made dozens of crosses maybe luck maybe conditions


----------



## evilgunny (Feb 25, 2009)

sorry for reviving a dead thread, but I googled g13 labs (just got some freebies) and this was right up there. So I have to say...zoidberg you're either retarded or smoked too much. attitude doesn't give away 5 packs of fem seeds. the 5 packs are standard. cheers :]


----------



## NationalForest420 (Feb 25, 2009)

maybe at the time they were giving away fem seeds?


----------



## evilgunny (Feb 26, 2009)

NationalForest420 said:


> maybe at the time they were giving away fem seeds?


nah, they've always given away a 5 pack of standards, then single fems for over a certain amount. it'd be insane to give away a 5 pack of fem seeds for any order over a penny ;P


----------



## PURPLE INSOMNIA (Feb 27, 2009)

dam that suckz i just order some purple lady seeds


----------



## charlesweedmore (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks,i wont buy their shits


----------



## shroomDr. (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn, thats hoe... and i just planted 5 thai super skunks


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 7, 2009)

Sometimes people really amaze me. They so very often times purchase by price, meaning inexpensive, and then expect high quality. 

It even happens with famous highly rated strain names. They pick some top rated named strain and then look for the least expensive beans that carry that name and buy them and they think they bought the real deal, the Real McCoy genetics when what they did was purchase a low grade inexpensive knockoff. Still they say I just ordered some White Widow or whatever and it only cost me $35.00!!! WHEW BOY, DID I GET A HELL OF A DEAL OR WHAT?!?!?!? 

The answer is no, they did not get a hell of a deal. 
 
When you compare strains and prices and you find some strain or strains or even a full line of beans and the price is roughly half that of other beans or maybe only a third of other beans or even less than a third of other beans do you ever stop to ask yourself why that might be or do you just say to yourself, oh gee, I found a great deal? 

If you purchase at KIA prices you cannot expect to end up with Mercedes Benz quality. 

Still people snap up those inexpensive beans and then talk/write like they just found a Rembrandt or a Van Gogh for $2.00 at some garage sale and made out like a bandit.

You get what you pay for and nothing more

If they are freebies, well then don&#8217;t complain because if you get anything that is even half-decent from them it is at least something. 

But then if it is only half-decent at best, in quality, yield or both, is it really something to be happy about considering that in the same amount of time you could have grown something of much higher quality and with a better yield for the same operating costs, meaning lighting and nutes etc. costs? 

Might you not then have been better off having purchased some quality genetics and growing them instead? Sure you would have paid for the beans but they would not have cost you any more to grow them than the low quality free beans so in the end which is a better value to you if you then have to wait months to finish another grow that will be better quality? 

I guess in a way it all depends on how you look at things and what you are satisfied with.


----------



## Brazko (Mar 8, 2009)

What I've found out regarding G13 Seeds is that their feminized seeds are all pretty consistent, in germination, stability, and OK yield.......Now their Regular seeds have ALL been SHIT, they either didn't germ, stunted early in growth, produced males, or hermie..........and that's been my experience


----------



## pothunter (Apr 10, 2009)

also have g13 freebee's, will not add them to my outside grow. Will watch them in the greenhouse this year. Ordered haze 2 and church from greenhouse seeds, any words on them? First year in a long time for a grow, thought I would try all feminized seeds.Good spot that I worked on all winter. Also have diesel ryder , will add these to the bean field and corn field after I make some beans. Diesel ryder are not fems.


----------



## dontcopnone (Apr 27, 2009)

Growing my freebie White Widow and Purple Lady. Both stunted as all hell. Otherwise they look OK, they just don't grow up AT ALL - leaf set after leaf set all on top of each other. 2wks into veg and 4" tall.


----------



## BootyKang669 (Apr 27, 2009)

i dont know why everybody hates g13 labs. Ive grown several of their strains not by choice but because of the freebies... the only one i had problems with was the power skunk... But the pruple lady i had amazing results it was straight fire. not much of a yeild though... i cloned the hell out of the purple ladys and fixin to grow them again


----------



## whiteberry (Apr 28, 2009)

g13 labs sucks ass i would never grow any thing from them agin i recived some free seeds from attitude about a year ago with some other stuff i ordered and it was very very shity genetics and defidently not what g13 labs says it is they gave me their northernlights/skunk it had a very nice yield but ive had mid grade better than that.and for green house seeds they also suck their full of hermies their big bang really sucked ive grown 3 of their strains and wouldnt grow any thing from them agin its just not worth my time if im going to grow its got 2 be good shit thats super frosty.like dna kush berry or la confidential or serious seeds white russian or any of elites genetics or subcools genetics right now i think elite has some of the best genetics avalible he has all kinds of chemdog and sour deisel and ok kush crosses. but anyways growing any strain of g13 labs is like growing bag seed. i just hate to see peoples waste their time with shitty genetics


----------



## whiteberry (Apr 28, 2009)

and if your looking for a seedbank who gives very high quality freebies with every order i would go to elitegenetics.webs.com i ordered their ultimate sfv chem and their double dipped sour banana and recived 3 free ultimate sfv chem free and they send orders out faster than any othher seedbank that i have ever dealt with including the attitude


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 28, 2009)

elites strains do look good


----------



## gdingy (Apr 30, 2009)

Send any seeds you don't want my way.


----------



## jonezin (May 26, 2009)

Just FYI I got the 5 pack of free G13 Labs Power Skunk a few months back from Attitude. 4 were males and one was female. I know you are talking about female seeds in this thread but I just wanted to tell everyone what happened with the ones I got from them. Also, my 1 free Feminized G13 Labs Northern Lights seed was white/immature/whatever. I haven't tried growing it yet but I'm pretty sure it's not going to sprout. I also got one free Feminized Durban Poison seed from them (G13 Labs) and that looks ok. But we will see pretty soon.

I'm getting ready to harvest that one Power Skunk plant any day now. It's about 7 feet tall. But I honestly don't know where they came up with the skunk part of the name, because it smells *NOTHING *like skunk *AT ALL*. Which I think is pretty retarded myself.


----------



## duckybone (Jun 21, 2009)

My g13 FEMINIZED QUICKSILVER WAS MALE NOT EVEN A HERMIE< IT WAS FREE SO WHATS THE POINT OF BITCHING


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 21, 2009)

well i never had any problems with my g 13 freebies, heres the white widow from them


----------



## dhhbomb (Jun 21, 2009)

yea my g13 skunk seeds all germ and produce but shitty buds but my fault but my purple lady is fine and more crstally than half of my good gentics


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 21, 2009)

i have a g13 labs free white widow and northern lights at 8 weeks in 12/12.
they are both very sticky. the northern lights pheno i have is a small yielder. the buds on both of these plants are very hard and dense. i have no hermie issue with either of them. i wont buy any g13 seeds but i cant bash them because my plants grew and almost ready to harvest at the same time as my others that i paid for.
i also took a clone from both and rooted easily.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> theres a rite way and the rong way to femin. seeds.i am doing femin.
> orange bud and theres not shit rong with any of them . i highly recommend fem. seeds but only from people that do it right professionally.i use Dutch Pass.
> never had a problem , plant 10 fem. got 10 girls 4 weeks in flower. no nut sax nowhere.



4 weeks in is a bit early to declare victory. Only reason I say that is because herms happen most often at the back end, very near harvest unless it's due to external stress. I have seen MANY complaints about DP's fems, but haven't grown them. I've only seen a few Hermies show an actual sack, and those were "true" herms (i.e. had full female on most branches, full male on a few). Most just show the "bananas" that typically show when the "sack" splits open. 

BTW, I hope you are right and may the nanas never come


----------



## Dutch1976 (Jun 21, 2009)

I got a fem'd Gigabud freebie from G-13 labs with an Attitude order and the plant was fucking amazing...My other g13 freebies were complete shit.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 9, 2009)

So happy I found this thread, thought I was the only one with a femenized seed that was turned out to be a true male. My quicksilver showed only male sacs today. Thank god my blue venom was a female


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 3, 2009)

duckybone said:


> My g13 FEMINIZED QUICKSILVER WAS MALE NOT EVEN A HERMIE< IT WAS FREE SO WHATS THE POINT OF BITCHING


I wish I had seen this thread earlier. I had the same experiance with "quick silver". All male 

That points to poor genetics, or lack of due diligence when pulling the males out of the garden. 

Folks will say don't bitch about a freebee, but my garden space is limited, and energy, and everything else is wasted. 

I don't recomend anyone use G 13 labs, when there are better breeders out there.


----------



## 420MED (Aug 3, 2009)

Power Skunk and Pure Power are both garbage. Healthy looking plants but schwag quality in my opinion.


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 4, 2009)

420MED said:


> Power Skunk and Pure Power are both garbage. Healthy looking plants but schwag quality in my opinion.



I'm not quite sure what they THINK they have, but its not the Kush Brothers Farms PE they are working with. g13 labs were never given permission to work with out cuts seeds, nor did they ever purchase any seeds from us or were given any. Yes, there are breeders that were given seeds (Ed, Breeder Steve, Ect), but not g13.


Watch out this fall tho, we are going to be releasing the second coming of the Pineapple Express.



Polar Express (Pineapple Express x Snowdawg)







alpha


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 19, 2009)

I can also confirm my "quicksilver feminized auto-flowering" was a male. This doesn't happen by accident. They either didn't weed out the males, or made some other mistake. 

I also received Gigabud, which has also had horrible reviews. They claim that it finishes in 5 - 6 weeks, but that's also BS. 

I'm not the only one, and I'll never use G13 again.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone ever grown G13 Labs "Diesel" feminised ?


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 19, 2009)

the picture in my avatar is g13 white widow, i got it as a freebie and it was dank so i have no beef with them.


----------



## HOLROYD (Aug 25, 2009)

hey! stop knocking g13 labs...i can't say enough about my attitude freebies - Purple Lady & White Widow. Strong, Vital, low manicure...huge appeal.
Femmed seeds that actually worked!

Thank you,

Spencer


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 25, 2009)

I too have received a bad batch of seeds from G13 Labs. I ordered the Pineapple Express and the 3 that I tried to grow didnt even sprout. The diesel plant that I grew and wasted money on for 8 weeks was a male! I was so damn pissed off because they were supposed to be feminized and feminized seeds cannot possibly be male!! The only seed that grew well and is female is the freebie blue venom that I currently have into day 17 of flowering and it is pretty nice. Although I am still incredibly pissed off about the failed growth of the pineapple express and diesel. I might send a complaint to them and I am definitely never ordering anything from them ever again! Next time I think I'll stick to the good names in the business like barney's farm or greenhouse seed co.


----------



## trance (Sep 13, 2009)

Rec. white widow and purple lady fem. seeds free with attitude. White widow is in 5 th week flowering and its amazing, loads of trichs, very sticky, can't complain really. Purple lady looks good as well but yieldd looks to be small, although could only veg it for 6 weeks!. Not bad for freebies. I was thinking about the pineapple express but that second version sounds good!


----------



## cbdthcwhoopper (Oct 15, 2009)

Feminized seed don't guarantee females. It is possible to have a hermie or a male come from a feminized seed if the growing environment is shit. - Read some ed rosenthal books on feminzation and how it works. I wouldn't look to g13 labs for the problem, I'd start with growing techniques.



thedoctorzoidberg said:


> yeah i started the one inside, it was going to be used to do xing with lr2. i started the rest of them for my outdoor crop, not like i don't kill out males anyway.


----------



## cbdthcwhoopper (Oct 15, 2009)

I am really surprised at how uniformed people are about feminized seeds. If I were you I'd edit this thread because it actually makes you look a bit silly for getting a male out of a pack of females with xx chromosomes.


----------



## RanTyr (Oct 15, 2009)

matthewpolin said:


> I am really surprised at how uniformed people are about feminized seeds. If I were you I'd edit this thread because it actually makes you look a bit silly for getting a male out of a pack of females with xx chromosomes.


The odds of getting a male seed from a forced hermie plant are so exceedingly small that I would dare say it is you who looks a bit silly. Of course there are no sure-fire rules but since you clearly haven't read this thread I would advise you to. There are way too many complaints for them all to be coincidence.

Also to the uninformed that said crossing with a hermie seed is a bad idea:

The genetics of a forced hermie are still female. The only time this is false is when a hermie seed is found. Of course breeding with a true hermie is bad. Breeding female seeds froma forced hermie is generally 100 times safer.


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 15, 2009)

i make fems frequently mine grow fine. it all has to do with the parents selected they should be purposely stressed with light ferts etc.. the ones that remain female and dont herm are good candidates for feminization using ga or ionized silver or another etheylene reducing compound. some breeders simply light stress plants to get herm pollen and use this to make there fems this is improper and leads to more herms when grown out. basically its all about how fems are made that is the greatest factor in getting herms or not.


----------



## NIGHT MARE (Oct 21, 2009)

g13 labs has a lot of great strains try their skunk #1 it gets a shit load of crystals or the pineapple express


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Nov 3, 2009)

fyi, you can use feminized seeds to produce new x's.


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 4, 2009)

thats what i do i cross elite clone onlys to other elite clones using silver and or ga3. its hard to go wrong this way.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 15, 2010)

All the G13 fem freebs i've had have been wicked i'm looking for the Durban poison they did cracking plant also the super skunk wasn't to shabby at all got the L.A woman in now early days but looking good so far.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea I duno what this kid was talkin about a couple yrs ago, but man, when I grew out my G13 Labs *Northern Lights x Skunk*, shit was AMAZING.


----------



## widow87 (Feb 15, 2010)

im growing there super skunk and their diesel and i havent had any problems with them i have had bad germ rates from them before but that could happen from any seed bank and alot of the stuff people are complaining about prob are from grower mistakes it seems like for every horror story there is a success story its like that with every seed bank out there


----------



## jesey84 (May 12, 2010)

Hello to all the professional out there... Well this is my first time growing... N my setting room I cover the wall and ceiling with black & white poly so i was wondering if i should take the carpet out or cover it with black & white poly before i start putting the pots in the room, if it not going to effect my growing?


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 12, 2010)

jesey84 said:


> Hello to all the professional out there... Well this is my first time growing... N my setting room I cover the wall and ceiling with black & white poly so i was wondering if i should take the carpet out or cover it with black & white poly before i start putting the pots in the room, if it not going to effect my growing?


Start up your own thread in the correct place please. In the NEWB section or Indoor section would be best. 
As for the original post, it's good to see that ATTITUDE has good cust. service.


----------



## smoke and coke (May 12, 2010)

hi you really posted this in the wrong section. should have asked your question in the grow room design. i wouldnt grow on the carpet unless you plan on replacing it later. i dont how how big an area your talking but you could probly get by with a piece of plywood layed down on the floor. you could even cover it with the panda film if you wanted. i use a layer of panda film on the floor and it helps keep the floor underneath from getting wet.


----------



## liss (Jun 2, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Yea I duno what this kid was talkin about a couple yrs ago, but man, when I grew out my G13 Labs *Northern Lights x Skunk*, shit was AMAZING.


Mine too was fine.Me and friend got 5pack fem. together to try it out and all 5 were female plants...About 1-1,30m height,all plants were similar in size shape,all bud tasted the same and got same high like all was harvested from one plant...Really skunky and fruity taste but much stronger than skunk alone  nice for a day smoke but if you over do it you're going to nap  Harvested around 10th-15th october outdoors...


----------



## liss (Jun 2, 2010)

widow87 said:


> im growing there super skunk and their diesel and i havent had any problems with them i have had bad germ rates from them before but that could happen from any seed bank and alot of the stuff people are complaining about prob are from grower mistakes it seems like for every horror story there is a success story its like that with every seed bank out there


This is so so true!Agree 100%!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 5, 2010)

g13 Pineapple Express is legit... people talk shit about the name but the genetics rule, I have 3 journals to back it up!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2010)

hey some guy havent ran across your posts in a while ill have 2 drop in on your grow i got barneys farm pineapple chunk started


----------



## Snak (Sep 29, 2010)

Old thread, I know, but I just have to say that I bought and grew out two White Widows from G13 Labs and I'll tell ya know it was some of the best herb I've ever smoked. It was damn fun to grow as well, huge buds with insane crystal production, stunk to high heaven. Also, if you get the original breeder pack sent to you, g13 Labs has bad-ass packaging, something you'll keep well after the seeds have popped. I don't think you can say that the whole company "sucks assholes" just because one guy got a bad bean.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 29, 2010)

My G13 labs Durban poison is still going strong and still putting me on my arse so they can't be that bad just wish i could get hold of the seeds again the 1 i had was a freebie


----------



## eyeslow999 (Jan 31, 2011)

just popped the G13 pineapple express, at first i thought they were all duds they didnt germ when soaked for 72 hrs, while my other seeds did. So i wrapped them in moist paper towel and put them buy my radiator...presto they all popped except one! looks like they are a little more difficult to germ than most seeds. Really hope its good!


----------



## mrheadie (Jan 31, 2011)

Snak said:


> Old thread, I know, but I just have to say that I bought and grew out two White Widows from G13 Labs and I'll tell ya know it was some of the best herb I've ever smoked. It was damn fun to grow as well, huge buds with insane crystal production, stunk to high heaven. Also, if you get the original breeder pack sent to you, g13 Labs has bad-ass packaging, something you'll keep well after the seeds have popped. I don't think you can say that the whole company "sucks assholes" just because one guy got a bad bean.


x2. got a g13 labs ww freebie a couple years ago and she thurned out to be one of my best girls!! will keep a mother for years to come. i got 12 5 weeks out right now. cant wait for some fruity pebbels widow!


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 10, 2012)

berrea said:


> you dont get it? still not? im not flamer, i never was, but you make me crazy...
> "feminised" doesnt mean 100% of females (or hermies), its fact, that these seeds have no male chromozomes (im not sure if in green world is it called "x" too) but if these flowers do not have PERFECT conditions, very few amount of them will turn to males (exactly they ARE hermies but with no female flowers)


exactly this! a hermie can be male flower only as well as female flower only or at such a ratio where it looks that way at least so the original complainer is DUMB DUMB DUMB for bashing a company on the grounds that this should have been impossible when he simply just doesnt know his science!! heres one random account to support what i say http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-39157.html also everyone is complaining about the name so far (ive only read to page four) i hope through out the rest of this thread we get back on topic and see some damn reviews of the actually marijuana produced from the company and how it grows instead of this jr high lunch room bs


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 10, 2012)

Ive never had anything but good experiences with g13 labs , they have some of the best strains out there .
Try there BlueberryGum you wont be disapointed .


----------



## Hellbillie (Mar 10, 2014)

I have had great luck with G13 Labs beans. 100% germination and 0 hermies to date. Ive grown out Gigabud many times, the Blue OG is phenomenal, and I also really liked there NL x Skunk cross. Now as far as hermies and males goes, Dinafem has been the worst for me. But it happens, its genetic breeding not computer programming.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 10, 2014)

I am with you on the whole g13 labs isn't straight shit, it may not be the most expensive beans in my garden but they sure as hell hold their own against my other strains by dna, tga, cc, cbc etc.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 10, 2014)

After finally running g13 my consensus is don't trust them blindly like some other companies can be but don't write them off..I ran a widow and a pack of gigabud...the widow was great id recommend it however stay away from the gigabud it's nothing special and hit or miss on yield and it sure doesn't finish in 5 or 6 Weeks whatever it is they say..also had a freebie sour d x chronic and that wound up taking the show, of six or so strains that thing is next level lime green frosty and full with a great smell seriously too bad they don't sell these, if you have one, it's Special know that ahead of time lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2014)

iv ran g13 and agree they were hit or miss.didnt stop me fromj grabbing their pineapple xpress.well see how those go in a month,,,


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> iv ran g13 and agree they suck.didnt stop me fromj grabbing their pineapple xpress.well see how those go in a month,,,


 really green? i've run a few things from g13 and was pleased, but i think both of the strains i ran from them were old and are no longer either available or the same parents used if they are..
my first grow was their super skunk, and holy dog shit, super skunk is right.. straight up, two dead skunks having raw butt sex in my crib for months on end.. i prayed to god every night that they'd finish soon so i could end the funk.. enough said..
and second was their diesel.. i put that thing through the test and beat on it, and still ended up with some really nice smoke out of it, but i don't think the diesel they offer now is the same as they changed the name..
i've only heard good things about their p/e express though, everyone i know who has grown it has liked it..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2014)

well i had a blueberry auto damp off, same as a friends around the way. i got a blueberry gum freebies which were mids to dro. good flav n resin but no potency.choc heaven was weak. so im on the fence. these PE will make my mind up for me. i have a blue og which im gonna try as well. looks like the blue og has a good rep. iv smoked the og13 which was good but wasnt really og perse. specially after blazing the RP og there was no comparison. i need to edit my comment above lol i shouldnt say they suck, just hit n miss is more like it.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2014)

their purple haze stays in my rotation..it's a beautiful plant,white frosting,quick,good yeild,smells like purple,clones easy,a trimmers dream,very forgiving on nutes..I can go on and on..oh and it was a freebie seed!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> well i had a blueberry auto damp off, same as a friends around the way. i got a blueberry gum freebies which were mids to dro. good flav n resin but no potency. so im on the fence. these PE will make my mind up for me. i have a blue og which im gonna try as well. looks like the blue og has a good rep. iv smoked the og13 which was good but wasnt really og perse. specially after blazing the RP og there was no comparison. i need to edit my comment above lol i shouldnt say they suck, just hit n miss is more like it.


 yeah, i hear that, but imo, 80% or so of modern breeders can be hit or miss anymore, luck of the draw kind of thing it seems at times..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2014)

i just expected more. and i was quick to judge, id try some other offerings as they are priced right.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2014)

i was planning on doing some threads in the future documenting dif seed co. and how more $$ beans fare against lower cost beans. i wanna grab a few packs grow em out jus for the funk of it. like pyramid ak vs serious ak off the top, ill do something with g13 under this concept.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> my first grow was their super skunk, and holy dog shit, super skunk is right.. straight up, two dead skunks having raw butt sex in my crib for months on end.. i prayed to god every night that they'd finish soon so i could end the funk.. enough said..


these are the skunk beans i have from g-13. hey racer was it the super skunk fem?

all of these were freebies.

1-Skunk #1 fem
1-Super Skunk fem
5-Thai Super Skunk reg
15-Power Skunk reg


i liked the PE but it wasn't as potent as i would have liked.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> these are the skunk beans i have from g-13. hey racer was it the super skunk fem?
> 
> all of these were freebies.
> 
> ...


 yes, exactly, but i got mine when g13s was still super new, and i have recommended them to a few people, one of which i know grow them out on my word, and he was a bit let down to say the least.. said they were more on the sweet side and not the straight road kill skunk that i had, which leads me to believe that either, a, the parents of the old super skunk died, or b, they simply switched them up for w/e reason..
i obviously could be wrong, but just know going in that i've been told the ones i had grown a few years ago or not like the ones they're selling now..


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 10, 2014)

i have had those beans for awhile now so maybe i will get lucky. i may have to wait till next year because my menu is full this year lol.

thanks for the info.


edit no edit


----------



## Arcadio (Apr 6, 2016)

Hellbillie said:


> I have had great luck with G13 Labs beans. 100% germination and 0 hermies to date. Ive grown out Gigabud many times, the Blue OG is phenomenal, and I also really liked there NL x Skunk cross. Now as far as hermies and males goes, Dinafem has been the worst for me. But it happens, its genetic breeding not computer programming.


Gotta agree with this. I've tried a few different breeders, KC Brains, Female Seeds, Dutch Passion and G13 Labs. All of them were at least good with high germination rates and good growth and produce.
However the absolute standout from these was G13 Labs Purple Haze and G13 Labs Blueberry Bum, the only strains I even tried from them. And there were no hermies from them and also very few runts, practically nothing but good phenos.
They are also by far the best packaged seeds. They come in glass vials and a special tin. The other breeders haven't had the standout quality and with more runts in each seed pack.
I've seen some other threads where people are also complaining about the G13 Labs packaging. It makes me think that there must be fake ones out there. Both the Purple Haze and Blueberry Gum come in glass vials with special tins and I assume that every strain they sell comes equally well packaged. If you get G13 Labs seeds that aren't in a glass vial I would be questioning them. They are probably not genuine G13 Labs. And if a freebee turns out crap then it's either a fake or a runt. Runts are inevitable even in the most expensive seed packs some can be runts. You can't judge a strain or a breeder by a single seed. G13 Labs is on the expensive side but definitely worth paying a bit more for. These guys do not mess around.


----------



## Happy Grinch 42O (Sep 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> you do NOT get males from feminized seeds. that is the whole purpose of feminized seeds is NO males. if you get males they are NOT feminized. that's all there is to it.


No seed is guaranteed 100% female. Please learn WHAT feminized seeds are and how they’re made before you make a purchase. Males CAN be found in “Feminized” Seeds, thus the better term is Reversed.


----------



## canna_420 (Sep 9, 2017)

99% is the target.
Some claim 100% (GHS) and look on the forums at the amount of hermaphrodite they produce. Even offer a guarantee (they wont honour because of "EU laws" on germination). 

Even proven genetics can change. Look at the claim Rockster makes about his "male" cheese.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2017)

Happy Grinch 42O said:


> No seed is guaranteed 100% female. Please learn WHAT feminized seeds are and how they’re made before you make a purchase. Males CAN be found in “Feminized” Seeds, thus the better term is Reversed.


----------



## Happy Grinch 42O (Sep 9, 2017)

I recommend buying clones from someone who did the hard work for you. CCS has a good Pineapple Express #2 cut. It's the fastest sativa I have worked with, it very much resembles PE#1 but only takes 45 days to flower! http://www.californiacareservices.com/clones.html


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 10, 2017)

Happy Grinch 42O said:


> I recommend buying clones from someone who did the hard work for you. CCS has a good Pineapple Express #2 cut. It's the fastest sativa I have worked with, it very much resembles PE#1 but only takes 45 days to flower! http://www.californiacareservices.com/clones.html


Do they ship outside California?


----------



## Happy Grinch 42O (Sep 10, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Do they ship outside California?


I'm not sure. Check out their website and send them an email


----------



## atomicDETH (Sep 13, 2017)

I love g13 labs tbh I can't believe no one has tried the white lavender, it is amazingly vigorous smells like skittles , super sticky an has crazy bag appeal, the buds turn this super light blue covered in trichomes. The blue og is amazing and a must try. White widow was super frosty and giant trichomes. Pineapple express auto , actually smelled like pineapples. So yeah a lot of slander from people for thier shitty skills or lack of understanding of horticulture an possibility


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 14, 2017)

I had a similar experience as the OP. I got a cheese freebie which was a hermied out and confused for sure


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 14, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> you do NOT get males from feminized seeds. that is the whole purpose of feminized seeds is NO males. if you get males they are NOT feminized. that's all there is to it.


Yea. Yea. I know this is from 2008. 

You can get males from fem seeds.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. Yea. I know this is from 2008.
> 
> You can get males from fem seeds.


Well yeah.. poorly done fems.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 14, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Well yeah.. poorly done fems.


Oh stop it. What the hell does that even mean?

It can happen with any fem beans. Its actually something some breeders look for. It is rare. Very rare. Like one in every thousand seeds or so.

There are a few members her that have gotten them. @Dr. Who is one.

People just repeat what they read. Not a single fem breeder claims 100% female. 

I've been growing fems for years and been making them for a while now.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 14, 2017)

If there can be hermaphrodites then there can be males.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. Yea. I know this is from 2008.
> 
> You can get males from fem seeds.



Ok


----------



## BandanaBreath (Sep 14, 2017)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> so i use the attitude mostly to get my seeds. wanted to let you guys know they are who i got my n.l. x s. from. i sent them pictures of the plant and they in turn sent them to g13 labs. g13 labs has agreed to send me a new pack.... not that i want em, which in my opinion shows they know they may have known they fuct that batch up. i just wanted to let you guys know how professional the attitude was about this. i highly recommend them, there customer service was excellent.


I want to like this but I'm too newbish on here to like. Stupid rule. I'm going to purchase from Attitude now.


----------



## Dr. Who (Sep 15, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Well yeah.. poorly done fems.





fdd2blk said:


> Ok


No, no! There is NO such thing as 100% fem seeds.

I've gotten males out of fems 3 times now. Twice from other breeders gear and once from my own S1's. Take the time to actually talk with any big seed breeder. He'll tell you.
The ratio is like 1:3000 beans is male.
These males are like gold to some breeders. I agree.

Twin plants from 1 single bean is like 1:1000, and there are plenty around here who have gotten that. 
The last time I got a male. Was out of a set of 5 or 6 beans for a comparative grow from a beanery here. They were Mephisto genetic's Skywalker kush. I know an "auto" but, the guy from the bean dealer asked me to do it. I felt I should from the polite request.

I got a male _and_ a twin in those beans he sent. We later talked together with one of the actual breeders at Mephisto..... He wasn't at all surprised like the bean dealer was. Neither was I.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Apr 1, 2022)

Thought I'd re ignite this thread as I'm interested in G13 Labs at the moment. Can anyone elaborate on their recent experiences with their gear please. Thanks appreciated.


----------



## ChongMaBong (Apr 1, 2022)

I have just done white strawberries freebie from said place by g13 every thing good she was a beast and is a very nice smoke I have done many freebies from same place and only once have I had problems with one freebie. But then again I also done g13 giga bud and that was trash when it first come out.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 1, 2022)

Ive grown many g13 lab freebies outside..throughout my attitude buying years..never an issue.

Would i waste my time growing them inside with all the other quality breeders with cheap proven genetics? No

Edit: g13 labs was always a space filler or backup incase something else didnt sprout or grow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 1, 2022)

I've grown a few G13 Labs seeds and had mixed results. 
Their C99 was total rubbish, grew like an indica, had little to no trichs and no terps. The smoke was so crap. 
Their Blue Og is great, super frosty, smells good and grows like a beast. Have to watch for herms though but well worth growing. 
Their super skunk is really nice, huge buds that stink and it smokes real nice. I'm going to pop the rest of the ones I have soon.


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Apr 2, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Thought I'd re ignite this thread as I'm interested in G13 Labs at the moment. Can anyone elaborate on their recent experiences with their gear please. Thanks appreciated.


I had an order from Attitude that I got some freebies from. The freebies were Blue Venom and White Widow. The white widow went hermie at around 5 weeks and culled.. the blue venom just finished up and seems like it’s going to be killer smoke. Buds are dense, purplish trichome covered and smells like skunky berries. Fast finisher at 50-55 days. I let mine go for 65. Kind of upset that the white widow couldn’t finish up because it looked like it was going to come out nice. I’m actually considering ordering a pack of white widow to see if I can get her to finish…. Here is the blue venom…


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Thought I'd re ignite this thread as I'm interested in G13 Labs at the moment. Can anyone elaborate on their recent experiences with their gear please. Thanks appreciated.


I was really impressed with the packaging of the G13 Pineapple Express. I ordered from Seedsman and told them not to open my shit. The G13 arrived in a nice glass vial. I haven't even opened that vial yet, since I got a freebie G13 Pineapple Express too.

I grew it since it was requested and it turned out awesome. I've still got some actually.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 2, 2022)

BigGreenThumb said:


> I had an order from Attitude that I got some freebies from. The freebies were Blue Venom and White Widow. The white widow went hermie at around 5 weeks and culled.. the blue venom just finished up and seems like it’s going to be killer smoke. Buds are dense, purplish trichome covered and smells like skunky berries. Fast finisher at 50-55 days. I let mine go for 65. Kind of upset that the white widow couldn’t finish up because it looked like it was going to come out nice. I’m actually considering ordering a pack of white widow to see if I can get her to finish…. Here is the blue venom…View attachment 5111885


Yea blue venom & blue og were ones i have grown with good results!


----------



## Oldman13 (Apr 2, 2022)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> no wonder the attitude always gives g13 labs seeds as freebies.
> 
> 
> the pictures below are of a northern lights x skunk from a feminized five pack of g13 labs seeds, sealed in the breeders pack when i got them.
> ...


 Please don't misunderstand me I'm not sticking up for G13 Laboratories whatsoever and I certainly have not heard good things about attitude – – attitude has attitude birds of a feather flock together! 
'And such delicious things come out of a–asshole – don't you think but sucking on one seems to be one of the biggest Kinks these days and I have no idea why?
But anyway I'm not saying you didn't get screwed but you do know that feminized seed are 99% female although I have never actually seen or heard of it happening,
As of yet but there's always a 1% chance getting a male plant from a feminized seed,,! Now I don't know if that means a natural feminized seed from a natural hermaphrodite or includes a purposely induced hermaphrodite by using aspirin or some other chemical to force it into feminizing? 
Then again you can always open your door on your bud room during the 12 off FaZe a few times you might get one then? but due to stress not chemically induced! like I said not sticking up for either one of those companies at all but it is possible to get a male plant from a feminized seed a 1% chance of it.....
Also I read somewhere, I believe on there website that attitude can tell you without a doubt which seeds are female and which seeds are male !... I didn't believe this when I read it at all !
but since then I have read another article on the subject and apparently a genetics lab... can't seem to remember their name? But they confirm it's possible to tell, but not by looking just with with of the naked eye. They either dip it in something or look at it under something that allows you to see something in particular.... I'm not sure what I forgot but it will give off some other signal may be hormones /color or something,,! They said from a amazingly large amount of seeds they can find the one female seed not a feminized but and bona fide actual female!
So if you are to put a pile of seeds in front of them and you knew there was only one female in there they would find it..... I don't know if it's true or not but I read it somewhere recently! If I think of it I will let you know, But I have forgotten more than most people will probably know! LOL


----------



## Oldman13 (Apr 2, 2022)

wackymack said:


> ya,when mixin a feminized with a reg is like setting off a genetic timebomb that will fuck you over and harder than anything else.it will give a headache till its geneticly stabilized over like 3-9(approx) generations.its just easier to do a pure breed grow unless if there really is a desired trait in the feminized that you want to pass on and you have tons of time on your hands,even then when you stabilize the genes you are most likely to loose the desired trait that you wanted to pass on in the first place.
> 
> SCIENCE IS FUN


LOL laughing my ass off you can't genetically create or stabilize a strain from a feminized seed not possible you might create a one-time plant that would have to be cloned in order to survive and stay that way but you cannot genetically create a strain with feminized seeds.... No it takes The Real McCoy to do that and a lot of talent it doesn't happen with one Crossing oh, it has to be crossed cross over then it will have to be back crossed again so on and so forth there is a number of procedures has to be done right where to work at all to become a stabilized strain otherwise everybody would be doing it but it ain't happening LOL only the professionals know what they're doing so if you have the opportunity professional breeder jump on it quickly learn all you can , create your strain before you die but I guarantee you life is short don't blink your eyes


----------



## Oldman13 (Apr 2, 2022)

wackymack said:


> fyi if you try to cross a fewminized seed with a reg then your setting yourself up for a disaster with genetics bc they could be pure breed hermies,chances of gettin a normal set of genetics from crossin a feminized to a reg is highly doubtfull if at all,so if you want to do some breeding than you will need pure breed genetics and no feminized seeds.Do you understand what im saying?





Seamaiden said:


> I'm not sure I do, completely. As I understand it, "feminized" seeds are seeds that are from a hermaphrodite in the first place, yes? Is that the part of the genetics you're talking about?


 yeah it's not child's play


----------



## NotTheRobot (Apr 3, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Thought I'd re ignite this thread as I'm interested in G13 Labs at the moment. Can anyone elaborate on their recent experiences with their gear please. Thanks appreciated.


I grew some White Strawberries and Blue Cindy from G13 a few years ago with no problems at all. The smoke was good but nothing that would put it in my favorites list.


----------



## Oldman13 (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh okay so I replied to a 2017 thread I punched up what's going on recently and brought me to this thread next thing you know I'll be replying to a 1966 thread thinking it's today! Oh well at least everything is normal have a nice day no matter what year it is I guess Everything's Relative in its own way!... It's okay. 30 years from now somebody will probably reply to this one since they don't ever take the crap down apparently you guys will live forever in a thread enjoy your entrapment within a thread


----------



## EhCndGrower (Apr 3, 2022)

Since it’s been bumped, I’ll chime in too. I have only grown their Blue Cindy strain and I gotta say she turned out great for me. Has a sour blueberry taste to her and she will make you loopy after a couple bowls. Tempted to try and grow it outside as my supply is almost up. She also trains well and stacks very nicely.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks for all of your replies and sorry if I hijacked this thread I didn't mean to upset anyone like I said in the intro I was re-igniting an old thread in the hope of fresher info on the breeder. I am happy to have a go at a couple of their strains I've gained as freebies based on your good selves info. Like many of you have said they will not be totally tops but worthy of any spare space available which is rare when you've got other fire which probably explains why I've had mine a while now. Thanks again everyone. Peace.


----------



## ChongMaBong (Apr 9, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Thanks for all of your replies and sorry if I hijacked this thread I didn't mean to upset anyone like I said in the intro I was re-igniting an old thread in the hope of fresher info on the breeder. I am happy to have a go at a couple of their strains I've gained as freebies based on your good selves info. Like many of you have said they will not be totally tops but worthy of any spare space available which is rare when you've got other fire which probably explains why I've had mine a while now. Thanks again everyone. Peace.


They are always rare pheno that gets you and that one may well be a g13 strain or any other breeder for that matter good luck in the hunt for that perfect one.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Jul 21, 2022)

ChongMaBong said:


> They are always rare pheno that gets you and that one may well be a g13 strain or any other breeder for that matter good luck in the hunt for that perfect one.


Hey thanks and very well said man. Peace


----------

